
China Bans Free Text Editor Notepad++ – PCMag - crazypython
https://www.pcmag.com/news/china-bans-free-text-editor-notepad-plus-plus
======
charwalker
Likely as their current release is code named Stand with Hong Kong, right
there in the downloads page:

[https://notepad-plus-plus.org/downloads/](https://notepad-plus-
plus.org/downloads/)

------
runawaybottle
Would love to see a BannedinChina.com site similar to made-in-ny, made-in-
boston.

Off the top of my head:

\- South Park

\- Notepad++

Would be great If every site had that banned-in-China badge too.

~~~
jaimehrubiks
And in the future we can build a website called not-bannedinchina.com

